# Snorting Salt



## Firemedic262 (Oct 22, 2010)

Had a call that was a little strange. Called to 1 vehicle MVC found a car ran off the road hit tree on driver side minor fender damage and SO was out with patient. Female was restrained driver C/O pain to neck and back. The problem came when I seen she would not stop talking or sit still. I asked her if she had taken any meds which she advised no but her pupils looked like dimes. She was placed in full c- spine package and moved to unit. I noticed pt was holding a Icebrecker package a small round container. I looked in side seen plastic package and short piece of straw. The officer took it and we began treatment. The officer stepped inside the unit holding small plastic package asked if I knew what it was which I did not. He told me it was the newest thing out now Ivory Bath Salt. I talked to pt enroute she told me it was worse then meth or cocaine and lasted long but she had a friend that died from snorting it. This may not be as unusal as I think but thought you might like to know about it. Anyone who has more info please share. Marc


----------



## Aidey (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1306877/Legal-high-bath-salts-Ivory-Wave-kill-bride.html


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2010)

It's "legal coke" or so I was told by a friend. I for one would never put something up my nose that my mom puts in her bathtub...


----------



## jrm818 (Oct 22, 2010)

Eh...I don't know that this stuff would even work as bath salts...certianly not it's intended purpose

look at the "directions" on this site as to how to "apply" the salts.  A wee bit euphemistic I daresay

http://am-hi-co.com/acatalog/ivory-wave.html

Personally I would think that intoxicated bathing would be rather more enjoyable than they suggest, but bathing has nothing to do with the use of this poison....

Erowid seems to think that this is the active ingredient:

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdpv/mdpv.shtml


----------



## CAO (Oct 22, 2010)

These things always amaze me.

I know these people aren't smart enough to work out the science behind this high, but I don't want to believe they're stupid enough to figure it out by trial and error.


----------



## EMTRyan88 (Oct 22, 2010)

jrm818 said:


> Eh...I don't know that this stuff would even work as bath salts...certianly not it's intended purpose
> 
> look at the "directions" on this site as to how to "apply" the salts.  A wee bit euphemistic I daresay
> 
> ...




I cant believe the site selling the stuff is a real site...I couldn't help but laugh at it. I think its just that I can't take it seriously when they "professionally" state "Please do not use as SNUFF"


----------



## emt_irl (Oct 22, 2010)

its a huge problem over here in ireland and the uk, there legal highs but are actually worse then the real thing.

they are becomming illegal soon enough


----------



## Firemedic262 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies I will do some more checking looks like it's going to be bad in North East Mississippi we have had 8 patients so far and poss 1 death. Marc


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 23, 2010)

This is a new one on me.


----------



## 5thGenFF (Oct 25, 2010)

It never fails to amaze me the things people discover to get them high..........like how did someone figure out to snorth bath soap?????


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't think it is bath soap, I think it is just adverted as such to escape regulation.


----------



## Pittma (Oct 26, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I don't think it is bath soap, I think it is just adverted as such to escape regulation.



Yeah, I read an article on this the other day. They clearly intend for it to be a drug, just as that Spark-20 legal marijuana stuff. In America they call it the Ivory Wave or something like that. Anything these guys can do to get a fix. I guess I have to laugh at who went down the list of household products, snorting them all until they found one that works. I would have started with the ground black peppercorn, myself. Man. 

quick wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivory_Wave


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 26, 2010)

Pittma said:


> Yeah, I read an article on this the other day. They clearly intend for it to be a drug, just as that Spark-20 legal marijuana stuff. In America they call it the Ivory Wave or something like that. Anything these guys can do to get a fix. I guess I have to laugh at who went down the list of household products, snorting them all until they found one that works. I would have started with the ground black peppercorn, myself. Man.
> 
> quick wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivory_Wave



I think the people packaging this stuff made it in a lab knowing damn well what it would do and was always intended to do just that.


----------



## Pittma (Oct 26, 2010)

Right, but I guess my point is _someone_ found out by trial and error, right?


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 26, 2010)

Pittma said:


> Right, but I guess my point is _someone_ found out by trial and error, right?



I think it is more of an applied knowledge of chemistry than trial and error.


----------



## Pittma (Oct 26, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I think it is more of an applied knowledge of chemistry than trial and error.



Fair enough- you win.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 26, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I think it is more of an applied knowledge of chemistry than trial and error.



I agree. It's structurally similar to MDMA... they're not sitting around in a lab snorting random chemicals... they're working off known psychoactives. It apparently also contains Lidocaine. Maybe because it was intended to be snorted? 

This is an interesting "alert" from the UK Dept of Health that was sent out in regards to seeing patients using this stuff.


----------



## jrm818 (Oct 26, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I agree. It's structurally similar to MDMA... they're not sitting around in a lab snorting random chemicals... they're working off known psychoactives. It apparently also contains Lidocaine. Maybe because it was intended to be snorted?
> 
> This is an interesting "alert" from the UK Dept of Health that was sent out in regards to seeing patients using this stuff.



Right, its a designer drug/"research chemical" specifically designed to mimic the action of illegal drugs but avoid prohibition by drug laws due to structural variation.  Many countries have instituted laws banning drugs with similar structures and effects to already banned substances for that reason (analog drug laws).

I'm sure there was an intentional development of this drug by someone with a knowledge of chemistry.  As an example, the same sort of process led to the synthesis of MPPP in the 70's.  A grad student decided he wanted to do some demerol, but, alas, no perscriptoin.   Instead our ever law-abiding student attempted to synthesize an analogue, and succeed in producing MPPP, which was legal at the time.

Unfortunately for his marketing scheme, he accidentally made some MPTP and gave himself and his customers irreversible parkinsionianism (otherwise I'm sure he would have found quite a market, as have the Ivory Wave people).  As an aside, his great sacrifice did give us a tremendously convenient model of Parkinsons, of course, and actually turned out to be extraordinarily beneficial to the study of the disease...unfortunately our selfless experimenter is not around to enjoy the benefits of said knowledge...


----------



## Firemedic262 (Oct 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I agree. It's structurally similar to MDMA... they're not sitting around in a lab snorting random chemicals... they're working off known psychoactives. It apparently also contains Lidocaine. Maybe because it was intended to be snorted?
> 
> This is an interesting "alert" from the UK Dept of Health that was sent out in regards to seeing patients using this stuff.



Not sure if I mentioned it before but 1 patient was still messed up after 3 days said he could still feel it running though his veins. I remember after reading the article from the UK about the duration the drug could last.


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 3, 2010)

WOW...I thought I had almost heard it all. I have never encountered anything like this, definitely a new one on me. 

I appreciate this post and giving everyone a "heads up," at least if I encounter this...I'll know what it is.


----------

